# Is there truly a difference between brow powder and regular eyeshadow?



## laguayaca (Nov 27, 2008)

Is it just a sales gimic?...Is there longer lasting power? ...What makes them different?

I'm just curious couldn't find the answer anywhere so I decided to ask my specktra sisters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

My brow powder looks just like matte eyeshadow... So IMO NO


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 27, 2008)

i always wondered the same thing...


----------



## jdechant (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm...i don't think there is a difference cause I use brun eyeshadow on my brows and it stays in place all day..can't see it being any different!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 27, 2008)

i dont see any difference either.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 27, 2008)

Neither do I. Just that there are more options with an eyeshadow. I can never find the right colour in a brow powder.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont think there is a difference either but it is kind of a helpful way to guide customers to the right colour for their eyebrows when they market it as brow powder imo


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^ I agree.It's just a gimic for customers so it's easier to identify what to use for their brows. "Brow powders" do usually come with things like brow gels or waxes in duos and kits. But other than that, it's just matte eyeshadow.

So, are eyeliners and brow liners the same too?


----------



## StargirlHeuser (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
So, are eyeliners and brow liners the same too?_

 
Brow liners are less creamy than eyeliners.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Hmm...i don't think there is a difference cause I use brun eyeshadow on my brows and it stays in place all day..can't see it being any different!_

 
Yes, I use Brun too - it's great. Can't really see how it would be much better...


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 27, 2008)

You can use shadow to fill in you brows. To keep them in place, all you need is clear mascara.

I personally use lingering eye brow pencil on myself


----------



## laguayaca (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah I use a eyeshadow in mine too but I was just wondering thanks!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 27, 2008)

My brow powder looks exactly like an eye shadow. I'll just buy a similar colour like the powder once it's finished.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

Mine is not smoother, creamier nor did it come with a brow gel...It looks Exactly like an eyeshadow...except it did however come with this little sh*tty brow brush that is too tiny to hold....and it did however cost me more than a normal shadow; that was a plus .... Now my smashbox brow WAX is creamier...i.e wax...and it works with any shadow and gives the exact effect of said brow powder


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 27, 2008)

i don't think there's a difference. like others have said, it's just a way to make it easier for customers to find the right color for their eyebrows.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 27, 2008)

theres not diffrence. i used to use espresso.
Now that im back to red i have to use brow powder. i cant find a colour that matches properly....  my hair is really copper/red and iive only found one "brow" powder that matches. booo.


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 27, 2008)

I have used both Smashbox Brow Powder and MAC Embark Eyeshadow as a brow powder and they worked identically.. if anything I think I like using Embark more because I think it looks more natural and lasts longer too.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 27, 2008)

Ive used eyeshadow on my brows since I started filling them in, works like a charm.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My brow powder looks just like matte eyeshadow... So IMO NO_


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 27, 2008)

I used to use brow box from smash box until i met my MAC MA lol lol.... so like many of you i use Brun for my brows *I LOVE ITT  *it lasts longer than what i was using before and it looks more natural.. it completely changes the look its a nice finishing touch!


----------

